# Covid (pronunciación)



## User With No Name

¿Cómo pronuncian ustedes la palabra "Covid"?  ¿Es aguda o llana? La he escuchado de las dos formas.

¿Opiniones? Gracias.


----------



## jorgema

Justo ayer leía una noticia en el sitio se la RAE en la que se apuntaba que lo normal era pronunciar "kobíd", diciendo que es el "patrón acentual mayoritario para palabras con estructura similar". 
No sé a qué se refiere con normal ni he podido comparar con otros acrónimos, pero por aquí tendemos a decir "kóbid", acentuándola como grave, no aguda.


----------



## Seelewig

Por aquí, aguda.


----------



## Penyafort

En los medios de España, se oye principalmente aguda, kobíd.

A mí personalmente también me sale más por instinto decirla aguda que llana. Supongo que por eso del patrón mayoritario interiorizado al que se refiere la RAE. Sólo hay que pensar en cómo pronunciamos el nombre de David.


----------



## Seelewig

David, Madrid, Valladolid, adalid, los imperativos de la tercera conjugación...


----------



## chics

Y porque no tiene tilde en la o.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Penyafort said:


> A mí personalmente también me sale más por instinto decirla aguda que llana.


Talcualmente.


----------



## Aviador

Si se escribe Covid, entonces es una palabra aguda. Las palabras terminadas en consonante que no es ene ni ese y no llevan tilde en ninguna sílaba, deben leerse como agudas: _ciudad_, _robot_, _nobel_, _reloj_, _amar_.  Para que Covid fuese llana, debería llevar tilde en la penúltima sílaba: Cóvid.


----------



## jorgema

No había reparado en que el patrón que mencionaba la RAE era el de las palabras terminadas en "-id". Siendo así, la mayoría por aquí andamos equivocados en la pronunciación, pues la usamos como grave. He revisado algunos noticieros en mi país, y parece que allá también lo usual es la acentuación llana.


----------



## Ballenero

Yo no le veo problema a "covid".
Lo que no me gusta nada es el número que le han puesto, o sea 
covid diecinueve.
Pronunciar eso correctamente es practicamente imposible en mitad de una conversación.
Tienes que pronunciar la 'd' de covid, hacer una parada y volver a pronunciar 'd+i'.
Al final se acaba diciendo 
"coviz diecinueve" o "covídiecinueve" o "covitiecinueve".
Sería mejor llamarlo "*covid veinte*".


----------



## Aviador

Ballenero said:


> Yo no le veo problema a "covid".
> Lo que no me gusta nada es el número que le han puesto, o sea
> covid diecinueve.
> Pronunciar eso correctamente es practicamente imposible en mitad de una conversación.
> Tienes que pronunciar la 'd' de covid, hacer una parada y volver a pronunciar 'd+i'.
> Al final se acaba diciendo
> "coviz diecinueve" o "covídiecinueve" o "covitiecinueve".
> Sería mejor llamarlo "*covid veinte*".


¿SÍ? A mí no me causa ningún problema pronunciar _covid diecinueve_. Las dos des las pronuncio muy fácil y naturalmente como una d geminada: /covid:iecinueve/

P. D.: Estuve en estos minutos poniendo atención a la pronunciación en la televisión de Chile y todos pronuncian como yo, con d geminada, sin dificultad aparente.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Ballenero said:


> "coviz diecinueve" o "covídiecinueve" o "covitiecinueve".


Lo que es por acá, ni por equivocación. Tendremos otros defectos (como tener el pelo lacio) pero tal como dice Aviador, pronunciamos ambas des (tal vez no suene igual la primera que la segunda pero son des).
En cuanto al número 19 es el que le tocó, igual que a los Felipes, Eduardos, Fernandos, Luises... que en el mundo (y sus monarquías) han sido.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Además, el 19 no es que lo escogieran al azar, sino que se refiere a que "se detectó por primera vez en la ciudad china de Wuhan (provincia de Hubei) en diciembre de 2019" (COVID-19 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre).


----------



## Amapolas

Seguramente pasarán a la historia como el Covid-19 y la pandemia del 20.
Yo la pronuncio aguda aunque no tenga acento. Veo que la RAE está de acuerdo conmigo, la felicito.


----------



## User With No Name

Gracias a todos. El consenso parece ser que es palabra aguda: covíd (pero sin tilde, claro).

En cuanto al número, yo también tengo entendido que se refiere al año en el que se detectó por primera vez.

Quiera dios que no haya un Covid-20. Una versión nueva y "mejorada" es lo último que necesitamos...


----------



## Aviador

Amapolas said:


> ... Yo la pronuncio aguda aunque no tenga acento...


Es que justamente para que se pronuncie como aguda no necesita acento, esa es la regla, ya lo explique en mi anterior intervención:


Aviador said:


> Si se escribe Covid, entonces es una palabra aguda. Las palabras terminadas en consonante que no es ene ni ese y no llevan tilde en ninguna sílaba, deben leerse como agudas: _ciudad_, _robot_, _nobel_, _reloj_, _amar_.  Para que Covid fuese llana, debería llevar tilde en la penúltima sílaba: Cóvid.


La regla es que las palabras *agudas* terminadas en consonante que no es ene ni ese *no* llevan tilde: _ciudad_, _robot_, _nobel_, _reloj_, _amar, arroz_.
Las palabras *agudas* terminadas en vocal, ene y ese deben llevar tilde: _mamá_, _café_, _rubí_, _capó_, _tisú_, _andén_, _revés_.
Por lo tanto, si se encuentra una palabra de más de una sílaba acabada en consonante que *no* es ene ni ese ni vocal, como Covid, no queda más que leerla como llana.


----------



## User With No Name

Aviador said:


> La regla es que las palabras *agudas* terminadas en consonante que no es ene ni ese *no* llevan tilde: _ciudad_, _robot_, _nobel_, _reloj_, _amar, arroz_.
> Las palabras *agudas* terminadas en vocal, ene y ese deben llevar tilde: _mamá_, _café_, _rubí_, _capó_, _tisú_, _andén_, _revés_.
> Por lo tanto, si se encuentra una palabra de más de una sílaba acabada en consonante que *no* es ene ni ese ni vocal, como Covid, no queda más que leerla como llana.


Sí, totalmente de acuerdo.

Pero el problema es que "Covid" es una palabra muy, muy nueva. Además, viene del inglés, además de ser un acrónimo. Así que no creo que el hecho de que se escriba sin tilde nos diga mucho sobre su pronunciación hasta que la palabra esté un poco más "asentada" en la lengua.

Todas las respuestas a mi pregunta inicial (incluida, por supuesta, la tuya) me han dejado convencido de que la pronunciación correcta va a ser "Covíd" (pero escrito sin tilde, claro). Dicho eso, el camión que pasó por mi casa hoy difundiendo mensajes al respecto (estoy en México) decía claramente "Cóvid".

Claro que lo ideal sería que desapareciera el Covid lo antes posible, y que ya no tuviérmos que hablar más del asunto...


----------



## Amapolas

Aviador said:


> Es que justamente para que se pronuncie como aguda no necesita acento, esa es la regla, ya lo explique en mi anterior intervención


Pues claro, no sé por qué dije lo del acento, estaba distraída, jajá.


----------



## Seelewig

User With No Name said:


> Todas las respuestas a mi pregunta inicial (incluida, por supuesta, la tuya) me han dejado convencido de que la pronunciación correcta va a ser "Covíd"...


Sinceramente, no creo que haya una pronunciación "correcta". Como se dijo en las primeras respuestas, e incluso en el post inicial, viene a ser un patrón de acentuación mayoritario, interiorizado, atendiendo a palabras castellanas de estructura similar, lo cual explica que, espontáneamente, en muchos lugares se pronuncie aguda. Yo así la pronuncio, pero no pienso que sea más correcto, tratándose de un neologismo, procedente de unas siglas, o un acrónimo, etc. (Hay otras lenguas en que se tiende a pronunciarla llana, y eso puede influir también, y no lo digo solo por el inglés. En Cataluña, donde vivo, en los informativos hay vacilación en su pronunciación en catalán; para respetar la "o" y que no se convierta en "u", casi se prefiere la pronunciación llana, y eso puede también influir en el castellano de aquí).


----------



## chics

*CO*rona *VI*rus de *D*iciembre de 20*19*

Como dice @Seelewig, se trata de una nomenclatura técnica que incluso se podría pronunciar "ce o uve i de 19", a lo "ce ce o o", pero decidimos leerlo.

Y en castellano se lee así. En inglés y otras lenguas lo pronunciarán cada una a su manera. Por ejemplo, en catalán debería ser con "u", en mi opinión, pero eso ya es otra historia...


----------



## User With No Name

chics said:


> *CO*rona *VI*rus de *D*iciembre de 20*19*


Si no me equivoco, es *CO*rona *VI*rus *D*isease*-2019*.


----------



## Amapolas

User With No Name said:


> Si no me equivoco, es *CO*rona *VI*rus *D*isease*-2019*.


----------



## jrhperu

User With No Name said:


> ¿Cómo pronuncian ustedes la palabra "Covid"?  ¿Es aguda o llana? La he escuchado de las dos formas.
> 
> ¿Opiniones? Gracias.


Es una palabra nueva, por tanto la forma correcta de pronunciarla será la que el uso dictará. Me parece lógico el criterio de la RAE de hacerlo teniendo en cuenta cómo se acentúan otras palabras de similar morfología, en este caso específico palabras que terminan en 'vid", como David, Valladolid, ardid, etc.  A mí, en lo particular, aunque no tengo problema fonético en pronunciarla como llana (tampoco lo tendría en pronunciar  "Dávid" o "árdid"), sin embargo desde un primer momento he tomado como natural y espontáneo y sin necesidad de mucho análisis o consejo, pronunciarla como aguda, es decir "kovíd". Pienso que habrá algo de vacilación  inicialmente y que luego quedará como "covid", lo cual veo que se confirma por la mayoría de los comentarios de este foro, que favorecen esta última forma. De hecho, en el Perú y sin saber qué piensa la RAE, la gente dice "kovíd", es decir como aguda, y por supuesto la escribe sin la tilde en la "i" ya que no solo sería innecesario sino tambien incorrecto ya que  es aguda terminada en "d", o sea que no termina en "n" ni en "s" ni en vocal.



jorgema said:


> Justo ayer leía una noticia en el sitio se la RAE en la que se apuntaba que lo normal era pronunciar "kobíd", diciendo que es el "patrón acentual mayoritario para palabras con estructura similar".
> No sé a qué se refiere con normal ni he podido comparar con otros acrónimos, pero por aquí tendemos a decir "kóbid", acentuándola como grave, no aguda.


¿A qué país te refieres cuando dices "aqui"? En el Perú la pronunciamos como "kovíd" y la escribimos como "covid", por ser aguda terminada en "d", igual que David y ardid.


----------



## jrhperu

Seelewig said:


> Por aquí, aguda.


¿En qué país es "aqui"?


----------



## jrhperu

jorgema said:


> No había reparado en que el patrón que mencionaba la RAE era el de las palabras terminadas en "-id". Siendo así, la mayoría por aquí andamos equivocados en la pronunciación, pues la usamos como grave. He revisado algunos noticieros en mi país, y parece que allá también lo usual es la acentuación llana.


 ¿A qué país te refieres?


----------



## jrhperu

Aviador said:


> Es que justamente para que se pronuncie como aguda no necesita acento, esa es la regla, ya lo explique en mi anterior intervención:
> 
> La regla es que las palabras *agudas* terminadas en consonante que no es ene ni ese *no* llevan tilde: _ciudad_, _robot_, _nobel_, _reloj_, _amar, arroz_.
> Las palabras *agudas* terminadas en vocal, ene y ese deben llevar tilde: _mamá_, _café_, _rubí_, _capó_, _tisú_, _andén_, _revés_.
> Por lo tanto, si se encuentra una palabra de más de una sílaba acabada en consonante que *no* es ene ni ese ni vocal, como Covid, no queda más que leerla como llana.


  Dices: "Por lo tanto, si se encuentra una palabra de más de una sílaba acabada en consonante que *no* es ene ni ese ni vocal, como Covid, no queda más que leerla como llana."  Pues el criterio en base a tu propia afirmación *es el opuesto* al que mencionas. Si está escrito "covid", o sea sin ninguna tilde y dado que *no* termina en vocal, ni en "n", ni en "ese, entonces *no queda* mas que pronunciarla como aguda. De hecho así la tendrías que escribir para que la gente la lea como aguda. Por el contrario, si quisieras que se pronuncie como llana tendrías que ponerle tilde en la"o", asi:"cóvid", tal como lo haces con "lápiz", hábil, fácil, néctar, césped y muchas más, y *no lo haces *con  ardid, David,  Valladolid, mirad, hablad, actor, bondad, actriz y muchas mas.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, jrhperu.

Seelewig, en una de sus respuestas (al menos, a parte de lo que dice en su perfil) dice que "En Cataluña, donde vivo", es decir, en España; y jorgema, aunque pone que vive en Nueva York (EE.UU.) entiendo que se refiere a los noticiarios de su país, Perú. Pero, bueno, ellos te dirán mejor...

Saludos


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

jrhperu said:


> Dices: "Por lo tanto, si se encuentra una palabra de más de una sílaba acabada en consonante que *no* es ene ni ese ni vocal, como Covid, no queda más que leerla como llana."


Estoy seguro de que Aviador se confundió al poner "llana" cuando quería decir "aguda"; de hecho, en un mensaje anterior dijo esto:


Aviador said:


> Si se escribe Covid, entonces es una palabra aguda. Las palabras terminadas en consonante que no es ene ni ese y no llevan tilde en ninguna sílaba, deben leerse como agudas: _ciudad_, _robot_, _nobel_, _reloj_, _amar_.  Para que Covid fuese llana, debería llevar tilde en la penúltima sílaba: Cóvid.


Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Oh, lo siento, compañeros. Efectivamente fue un lapsus de mi parte, lo que quise poner fue *aguda*. Pido mil disculpas por la confusión que esto pueda haber causado.
Entonces, lo que afirmo es que *si se encuentra una palabra de más de una sílaba acabada en consonante que no es ene ni ese ni vocal, como Covid, no queda más que leerla como* *aguda*.


----------



## jorgema

Miguel On Ojj said:


> ... y jorgema, aunque pone que vive en Nueva York (EE.UU.) entiendo que se refiere a los noticiarios de su país, Perú. Pero, bueno, ellos te dirán mejor...



Pues sí, me refería a los noticieros de mi país, el Perú. No puedo decir que los siga todos, pero en los que he visto, la forma llana es la usual. Incluso se siente que muchos hablantes alargan a menudo la O de covid, por lo que la sensación de tener una palabra grave es mayor. En la televisión hispana de Estados Unidos, tal vez por influencia del inglés como han anotado algunos, siempre se escucha /kóvid/.


----------



## Mariana Espino

Es un acrónimo y los acrónimos no se apegar a las normas de pronunciación del resto de las palabras. Por eso decimos pémex, como llana y está bien dicho.


----------



## jilar

Para dar una fácil solución solo hay que pensar en un supuesto verbo: covir

Podría ser su significado el siguiente:
Aislarse para eliminar la propagación del coronavirus.

Entonces se podría decir:
Covid, covid (=aislaros) 

Como su imperativo. 

Y eso sonaría
/ko. 'bid/

La pronunciación llana podría simplemente deberse a la influencia del inglés (u otras lenguas incluso) y no reparar en cómo está escrita y las reglas actuales del español.

Por cierto, Cobi fue la mascota de Barcelona 92.
Y ahora alguna madre ha usado una nueva, Covi en este caso, para explicar a su retoño sobre el coronavirus. 
‘Covi’, la mascota creada por una madre sevillana que inunda las redes

Cobi y Covi serían llanas, el acento en Co.
Pero si añadimos una d, se vuelven agudas. Como David.


----------



## normaelena

Covid (acrónimo inglés): En inglés la sílaba tónica es *co*  (cóvid).

Cuando usamos un extanjerismo y no cambiamos su grafía original, no hay que colocar el acento si no lo lleva en la lengua de origen; además, no se debe cambiar la sílaba tónica. Es decir, que para el español la palabra es COVID (llana y sin acento ortográfico).


----------



## jilar

sigla | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas

Para profundizar en el tema, al menos en lo que refiere al español.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

normaelena said:


> Covid (acrónimo inglés): En inglés la sílaba tónica es *co*  (cóvid).
> 
> Cuando usamos un extanjerismo y no cambiamos su grafía original, no hay que colocar el acento si no lo lleva en la lengua de origen; además, no se debe cambiar la sílaba tónica. Es decir, que para el español la palabra es COVID (llana y sin acento ortográfico).


Pero, entonces, ¿qué es, acrónimo o extranjerismo? Es una pregunta retórica, da igual: en unas zonas se impone una pronunciación y en otras, otra. Y en la mayor parte, por lo que se ve en el hilo, se ha impuesto la pronunciación como palabra aguda. Punto.

Saludos


----------



## Rocko!

La Fundéu ya puso directrices para el "correcto" uso del nombre de la enfermedad y de expresiones relacionadas con la enfermedad.
Algunas me suenan extrañísimas, como decir "la covid" (en femenino), porque, aunque tiene lógica, no es lo que se propagó dentro del lenguaje, al menos por aquí.

Es muy entretenido e informativo el artículo: coronavirus, claves de escritura


----------



## normaelena

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Pero, entonces, ¿qué es, acrónimo o extranjerismo? Es una pregunta retórica, da igual: en unas zonas se impone una pronunciación y en otras, otra. Y en la mayor parte, por lo que se ve en el hilo, se ha impuesto la pronunciación como palabra aguda. Punto.



Perdón, ¿puedes aclararme eso de "Punto"?  Con eso he entendido que si la mayoría opina que la palabra es aguda, entonces es así y no se puede opinar diferente.  Corrígeme si te he mal interpretado, gracias.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

No, en absoluto. Ese "punto" indica que será correcta (ni siquiera "correcta", simplemente aceptada como "normal") la pronunciación que en cada zona sea mayoritaria; y si en unas se ha impuesto la palabra como aguda, esa será la que las personas de esa zona consideren "correcta"; y en otras, como algún compañero ha apuntado, será la forma llana la que se imponga y que se use sin problemas.

Perdona si has entendido otra cosa, llevo bastante tiempo en este foro para saber que lo que en un sitio es "palabra de Dios" en otros ni se conoce...    Y me parece estupendo, además, porque hace nuestro idioma más rico, heterogéneo y diverso. Pero por eso mismo tampoco me gusta que me impongan cómo "deben" ser las cosas, sobre todo con según qué argumentos. De nuevo, mis disculpas si te has sentido ofendida.

Saludos


----------



## Nomenclature

Lo he escuchado más como palabra llana. De hecho jamás como palabra aguda; acabo de aprender que así se pronuncia a veces en España. Y creo que más en género masculino aunque a la RAE no le guste.


----------



## normaelena

Nomenclature said:


> Lo he escuchado más como palabra llana. De hecho jamás como palabra aguda; acabo de aprender que así se pronuncia a veces en España. Y creo que más en género masculino aunque a la RAE no le guste.



Me parece que el género masculino sería lo correcto ya que se habla de un virus y dicha palabra es masculina.


----------



## Rocko!

normaelena said:


> Me parece que el género masculino sería lo correcto ya que se habla de un virus y dicha palabra es masculina.


En realidad, “covid” es el nombre de la enfermedad, no del virus.


----------



## jilar

normaelena said:


> Me parece que el género masculino sería lo correcto ya que se habla de un virus y dicha palabra es masculina.


Esta es la explicación para que mayoritariamente se la trate como palabra masculina.
Es resultado de una confusión, Covid sería el de la enfermedad (o el mal ), pero ya desde los primeros días usando ese nombre se asoció con el propio virus, no la enfermedad, sino el "bicho" que la causa. Y como virus es una palabra masculina, de ahí "el Covid-19". Igual que cuando hablamos de " el coronavirus".


Pero todo esto no debería traernos por la calle de la amargura. Habrá gente que use "la" y otros "el", debería entenderse de ambas maneras*, que acabe imponiéndose una forma u otra depende de los hablantes y del tiempo.

*Más que nada porque el nombre resulta de una lengua extranjera donde, por suerte, " disease" se puede traducir en español como un concepto masculino "el mal", o femenino " la enfermedad "

[solo español]

Se abre la caja de Pandora.


----------



## chics

chics said:


> *CO*rona *VI*rus de *D*iciembre de 20*19*


Me lo contó Díaz Ayuso, ja, ja, ja, ja...


----------



## Agró

chics said:


> Me lo contó Díaz Ayuso, ja, ja, ja, ja...


O sea, palabra de dios(ecill)a.


----------



## Tizona

chics said:


> Me lo contó Díaz Ayuso, ja, ja, ja, ja...


Yo he pensado "IDA entra en este foro"... 

PS Aguda.


----------



## chics

Shh... No os chivéis


----------

